# "I Should've Been Aborted" and "Indiana" - new videos in Bloomington



## The Cack (Oct 30, 2012)

These videos will increase the amount of pubes you have to keep you warm this winter.





And give us some money to fund a WORLD tour:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/320150710/east-cack-busks-the-world


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 31, 2012)

I love it because I'm stuck in Indiana.


----------



## iHaveRabiez (Oct 31, 2012)

Indiana sucks


----------



## freeranger (Oct 31, 2012)

for some reason i thought 'i shoulda been aborted' would be new lyrics attached to the music from 'i wanna be sedated'.


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 31, 2012)

iHaveRabiez said:


> Indiana sucks


 
If it wasn't my home, I'd have no desire to be here.



freeranger said:


> for some reason i thought 'i shoulda been aborted' would be new lyrics attached to the music from 'i wanna be sedated'.


 
Thatd be sick


----------



## Noble Savage (Oct 31, 2012)

I hate all 50 states...Canada and Mexico too that's why I live free in my own state of mind and smile wherever I go

IU was once proclaimed the biggest party school in the country...who don't like to party?


----------



## The Cack (Nov 1, 2012)

kokomojoe said:


> If it wasn't my home, I'd have no desire to be here.
> 
> Thatd be sick


 

Oh man, I heard Kokomo was the middle of nowhere. Either that, or I always figured it was that Beach Boys song.


----------



## kokomojoe (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah it's north of Indianapolis and there's not much around it. Im not even from kokomo though, kokomo joe is what my grandpa used to call me and his house was right next to the tracks so without him I doubt I'd be as obsessed with trains as I am now.


----------

